
Manage your business address in social networks - hardcoder
http://managemylocation.com
======
hardcoder
We're a group of freelancers, and build online tools and small prototypes.

Recent research shows that location data of hotels and restaurants is not
generally available in mobile apps. With this tool business owners can verify
and follow up their location data in Google, Facebook, Yelp and Foursquare.

Please review and let us know if you have any suggestions for improvement!

